# It's official, Hauntcast is HERE!



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

The first episode of Hauncast is coming soon. I am looking to have the show ready within a month. 
Hauntcast is a podcast show (also available at www.hauntcast.net) for home haunters by home haunters. The show will feature interviews with the biggest names in the haunt community, prop building, tactics, techniques, atmosphere and more. 
I'll keep you posted on the exact launch date.

btw...I'm hoping to interview the administrator of your favorite Forum for the first show.


----------



## AnthonyZ (Nov 26, 2008)

Now this is a great idea. I look forward to the debut (or is that de-boo?)


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Will this be a video or audio podcast? Can't wait to subcribe either way!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Mainly audio, but there will be some video shows.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

djchrisb said:


> The first episode of Hauncast is coming soon. I am looking to have the show ready within a month.
> Hauntcast is a podcast show (also available at www.hauntcast.net) for home haunters by home haunters. The show will feature interviews with the biggest names in the haunt community, prop building, tactics, techniques, atmosphere and more.
> I'll keep you posted on the exact launch date.
> 
> btw...I'm hoping to interview the administrator of your favorite Forum for the first show show.


o you have larry's number  hehe just kidding dave--- good luck with this


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

djchrisb said:


> The first episode of Hauncast is coming soon. I am looking to have the show ready within a month.
> Hauntcast is a podcast show (also available at www.hauntcast.net) for home haunters by home haunters. The show will feature interviews with the biggest names in the haunt community, prop building, tactics, techniques, atmosphere and more.
> I'll keep you posted on the exact launch date.
> 
> btw...I'm hoping to interview the administrator of your favorite Forum for the first show.


I see you got a domain for this. Nice.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

If you are interested in submitting material for a segment of the show please email me an mp3 with your audio clip [email protected] . 
Also feel free to submit any suggestions as far as what you what like to hear on the show, what topics you would like covered and any other suggestions.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

All radio stations need a morning zoo! and traffic and weather...ok. maybe not.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

great idea and keep up your great work!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

OK, is the first show up yet?


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

The first show will air within 2 weeks.
Doc, will be doing a segment on back waxing


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

djchrisb said:


> The first show will air within 2 weeks.
> Doc, will be doing a segment on back waxing


This will be audio only right?


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

For right now this will just be audio. I might ad a video segment here and there, down the road.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

The first show will air by next week and Zombie F will be our first interview. I am pumped about this show. I have some great segments lined up including Haunt News, Interviews with haunting gurus, Mad props for props, the Gallows Poll, music and more.

Joker, did a kick a%& job on the site which he will be uploading soon. Thanks bro!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

djchrisb said:


> The first show will air by next week and Zombie F will be our first interview. I am pumped about this show. I have some great segments lined up including Haunt News, Interviews with haunting gurus, Mad props for props, the Gallows Poll, music and more.
> 
> Joker, did a kick a%& job on the site which he will be uploading soon. Thanks bro!


Thanks for the kind words. I still think it needs a little work. BTW - I sent you an email for logging in and posting your shows as well as my contact info you requested.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I want to thank Zombie F for a great interview yesterday. You guys are going to really enjoy it. 
I'm finishing the last few segments of the show and it should be ready for a Wednesday debut.
Johnny Thunder is joining the team as our Fright Flicks and horror review guy.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

djchrisb said:


> The first show will air within 2 weeks.
> Doc, will be doing a segment on back waxing


Wha, WHAT?!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Way to go JT!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

djchrisb said:


> I want to thank Zombie F for a great interview yesterday. You guys are going to really enjoy it.
> I'm finishing the last few segments of the show and it should be ready for a Wednesday debut.
> Johnny Thunder is joining the team as our Fright Flicks and horror review guy.


Thanks for thinking I'm interesting enough to warrant an interview. I was a little nervous about it at first, but it was such a laid back conversation it was more like just talking to a pal than a true Q&A session.

I can't wait to hear it.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Dave? Interesting? Well, if you like plain white bread with no crust, then yea! I'd say he's interesting! ( I kid, I kid.)


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

*Hauntcast launches Friday*

Hauntcast launches this Friday with an interview by your fearless leader Zombie F.
The show is splitting at the seams with news, reviews, interviews and more. 
You can access the show from our web site www.hauntcast.net which will be uploaded Friday to coincide with the show launch or on iTunes.
Enjoy!


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 2, 2008)

Looking forward to giving it a spin on Friday after I get RFR up.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I look forward to listening in.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

ZF, that's because I am your pal, right? You sounded so natural... maybe you should host the show 
It's already to go. I've been busting my arse for the past few weeks and now I can sit back with a cold frosty beverage and relax. 
I mentioned the DVD submissions in there. Don't forget the banner.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Just a thought Chris....a live version would be fun too.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Oh it's up already! SCHWEEEEEET! http://www.hauntcast.net/


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hauntiholik said:


> Oh it's up already! SCHWEEEEEET! http://www.hauntcast.net/


Sssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Uh oh....Link leak! It really is a great show. Professional, and entertaining!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I got to hear about 30 minutes off it so far this morning(will finish later).
Very good job indeed. Well spoken and nice mix of stuff going on, the stories and tunes, etc.
Cant wait to hear more, excellent job!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Revenant said:


> Sssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


D'OH! Well, if it's out there for me to find, I'LL FIND IT!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes, Hauncast is alive! It is available for free streaming or download at www.hauntcast.net .
I want honest critiques of the show. I'm a big boy I can take it.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

*Hauntcast is alive!*

Hauncast is alive! It is available for free streaming or download at www.hauntcast.net .
It is still being reviewed by iTunes for submission and should be available there by tomorrow. I want honest critiques of the show. I'm a big boy I can take it.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

OMG!!! Ear worm!!! "Christmas time in hell"


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

djchrisb said:


> Hauncast is alive! It is available for free streaming or download at www.hauntcast.net .
> It is still being reviewed by iTunes for submission and should be available there by tomorrow. I want honest critiques of the show. I'm a big boy I can take it.


The ONLY thing I found a tad distracting was I can hear you breathe through your nose during the interviews..Not a big deal, but maybe you can point the microphone away from your blowholes?

Seriously, it really was a terrific show. I listened to it twice already.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I knew that was going to be the first thing that someone brought up. I realized that when I was editing, but it was too late to redo the interviews. I have to adjust the mic gate to eliminate ambient noise. There are a few other things that need tweeking for the next episode. I'm sure I'll hear about those too


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I hope to have a little time tonight to listen.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

a job well done chirs--cant wait for the next one


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Greetings Chris and Crew,

My congratulations to you all for a fantastic first Hauntcast.

Very professionally put together, with interesting segments, cool music and funny as hell sound bits to boot ("What KNOCKERS!"). Great bumps too! All in all first rate entertainment. I think you're going to be giving the other "haunt industry" podcasts a good run for their money. For sure it's something I can more easily relate to being a home haunter myself. I'll _definately_ be looking forward to the coming episodes.

I'm honored to have been included, along with Rob of SkullAndBone, as a part of the 'Maiden Voyage' of Hauntcast. Revenant's "News From Beyond" segment about us really captured the soul and spirit of the story. I truly enjoyed my conversation with him and hearing his thoughtful take on it. It's something I'll never forget.

My thanks for including us and for giving us all a GREAT premiere. My best wishes to you all for continued success with the show.

Happy Horrordays!

Your humble haunter,
Guy


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Listening to it right now. Awesome so far.


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 2, 2008)

It was a good listen. You did a good job on the pod. Well, put together, mixed and good buffer work. Congrats on the maiden voyage. So if you are like me and Rotting Flesh Radio, you are already working on the next one as soon as this one was in the can.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

DR K, You are one lucky SOB. I'd give my left nut to have that haunt. Treat her like the lady she is. 
Thanks for the kind words. It needs some work, but I glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

LOL, Chris.

I know I am, I would have too, I definately will and I don't wanna be right either! :laugheton:


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I just finished listening and LOVED IT! I can't wait till hubby gets home so he can listen too. I really look forward to the next one. Thanks!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Chris! It's great to have a show just for haunting!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'd also like to congratulate Chris on a great inaugural podcast. I only contributed the one small segment to the show but Chris and I have been communicating regularly and bouncing ideas off of each other for weeks now. I can attest to the enormous amount of work and energy he's put into it. I have enough technical knowledge and interest in the subject matter to put something like this together, but a dilettante like me would NEVER have got it off the ground. And it takes a radio man to keep the flow and energy going throughout the show. Mad props to the DJ/helmsman for a job well done.









And thank you Dr. K for the kind words and great conversation. I mostly chose the topic of the Miss Rose haunt because I was hooked by the story from the first day Rob made his announcement. Both of you were very gracious and we all thank you for sharing your story. I won't leak any of the info you gave me about the new incarnation of Miss Rose... now that I've seen your teaser I'm really pumped to see this grim new vision. :cooleton:

And thanks for the kind words about the news segment... I know it was a little verbose and "read-ish"; my Voice Over experience has all been with textbooks on tape and I guess that shows LOL. Also, I was still nursing my voice back from being sick and a prepared script was easier to break into short recording chunks. The next spots won't be so formal.

Props also to ZF and JohnnyT for the enlightening and entertaining interview and movie reviews. I really enjoyed listening to them.

With every show and every bit if input from listeners it can continue to be tweaked and refined and just evolve. I think this project promises to be a lot of fun for everybody. Keep the ideas rolling in, folks! We all need to keep Chris off the streets and out of trouble. :biggrinkin:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Kudos, Chris on the fantastic first show! Man, first class all the way - you rock!

My compliments to everyone involved in the show as well - the interviews and segments were great, and the whole production was interesting, entertaining and cool. 

Thanks also to everyone for their compliments and shout outs on my segment.

Here's to show number 2


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

I just listened to the 1st show. What a freeking incredible job all of you did. No BS, it was more "pro" than three quarters of the everyday radio shows I listen to during my daily commute. In all seriousness, the effort put in was very apparent.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Steve O, Were you tipping back the Millers this morning? Thanks for the rave review that means a lot bro! I am really looking forward to talking to you this week. I'm sure it will be another great interview for the show. Don't forget to email me your phone number, night, and time to call.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Listening right now finally. WoW!
You sound soo much better on the cast than on the phone! lol just kidding.
I'm hooked.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Just listened. Great show!!! Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Great job Chris, and thanks for letting me a part of this adventure.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

*Site Comments Link form*

There seems to be a problem with the comment link form on the site. If you tried to leave a comment you received an error message saying that you are blacklisted. That is not the case and we will have that fixed ASAP so you can post comments on the site. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

djchrisb said:


> There seems to be a problem with the comment link form on the site. If you tried to leave a comment you received an error message saying that you are blacklisted. That is not the case and we will have that fixed ASAP so you can post comments on the site. Sorry for the inconvenience.


Comments are now working! 
Again sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

It's now available on iTunes. You can subscribe to it and it will be automatically downloaded to iTunes each time we launch a show. 
We just broke 300 listeners. Please email the link to anyone who might enjoy the show.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

w00t! I've subscribed.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

There seems to be a problem with the link.

"There was a problem downloading "Hauntcast Maiden Voyage = Show #1".
The URL "http://www.hauntcast.net/pod/hauntcast-2008-12-11-73803.mp3" could not be found on the server.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Hauntiholik said:


> There seems to be a problem with the link.
> 
> "There was a problem downloading "Hauntcast Maiden Voyage = Show #1".
> The URL "http://www.hauntcast.net/pod/hauntcast-2008-12-11-73803.mp3" could not be found on the server.


Where did that url come from?
You can listen directly on the site at www.hauntcast.net using the built in flash player or open the file using the Listen now link (http://www.hauntcast.net/audio/hauntcast-2008-12-11-73803.mp3)


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

joker said:


> Where did that url come from?


I was subscribing to the podcast through itunes (based on Chris saying that it was there) and that is the error that I received.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Hauti,
I am new to the podcast thing, but will have this resolved by tomorrow.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

She loves my segment especially LOL


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

It's fixed. The iTunes link now works.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thanks Chris!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sooooo...When is the next podcast?


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm shooting for January 2nd. I just finished the interview with Steve-O last night. Revenant will have a new segment for us, I have a few tricks up my sleeve, and Johnny T will be back to Horrify us. This show is shaping up to be better than the last. It will be worth the wait.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

djchrisb said:


> Hauntcast episode 2 airs this Friday 01/02 with Steve O from garage of evil. Rev has a new segment for us, Johnny Thunder is back with Horror Reviews, and lots of ridonkulous stuff by me.


Reposting this from the other thread.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Hauntcast Show #2 is available tonight. Spread the word.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

And yet another auditory masterpiece ever to dance across my eardrums!
..and thanks for mad propping my prop, it wouldn't have been the same without your VO talent. Now I REEEALLLY want a Miller beer, and I don't know why...


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

outstanding chirs--from 1-10 i give it 8 millers( i never give a 10)


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I have yet to listen to the whole podcast. I had to shut it off when my 6 year old started shouting about "beer and boobies". hehehe Mommy needs to pre-screen the shows.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

BTW, the show is PG-13 not G. Adult themes and language


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Another great show!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

djchrisb said:


> BTW, the show is PG-13 not G. Adult themes and language


but with SteveO on the show- god knows whats going to happen


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I bought some Miller beer. SERIOUSLY. I drank almost a 12 pack. I really like it now. I am converted. I am also hungover. Now I need to listen again, kind of a hair of the podcast that bit me. I am a sucker for the power of suggestion. Long live Hauntcast! (Hic!)


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I was actually drinking Harpoon IPA. I'm into heavier beers. I should drink Miller it would save me some money and some pounds.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Two thumbs up! 
Excellent job on the latest show.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Heh, I got drunk just listening... Drink and Think, thats pretty catchy.

Excellent show, looking forward to #3 - we need a spot on horror (survival as well as adventure) gaming. Since I kinda dabble in game design Revenant's take on horror vs terror gave me a lot of insight.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Actually TM I'm going to be mentioning horror gaming in an upcoming Theater of the Mind spot. Don't think it'll be the upcoming one, probably the one after. (and thanx btw  )


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I really found Rev's essay very insightful..I like stuff like that. It make me brain think stuff good.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm just glad to hear I am able to finally admit that I am consuming adult bevvies while doing my segment!


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

Just wait till I do my "live from rehab" segment


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

I can't wait


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Steve O, Do you have a spare room available for when I come to the Drink & Think? It might turn into a 90% - 10% drink to think ratio

Rev might be the only absolute sober one on the cast. Is there a connection to that and why his segments are so good? I wonder.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

djchrisb said:


> Rev might be the only absolute sober one on the cast. Is there a connection to that and why his segments are so good? I wonder.


You gotta be kidding me. Note that you never asked me exactly _why_ my news segment fell through last time. I learned my lesson... Wait til after the recording session's over.

P.S. There's no "e" in Absolut, it's just pronounced that way.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I see the next segment should air on January 30th! This should be interesting


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> I see the next segment should air on January 30th! This should be interesting


Why interesting?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Johnny Thunder said:


> Why interesting?


The interview with Larry and a _surprise interview_?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hmm... yeah that would be a surprise... I don't know anything about it either...:confusedkin:


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Hauntcast 3 in Re-D is available now! This 2 part episode is over 1.5 hours of haunting goodness with Larry Mac and hack master Otaku. Rev is back with theater of the mind and of course horror god Johnny Thunder. Spread the word.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Enjoyed the show. Awesome job.
Glad I listened as I may/may not go see a certain movie now.
Keep up the great work.

This show is very well composed and well spoken! Conrats on another great piece.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I thought the repose and camaraderie was especially pungent.
My minds eye has been re-donkulated since I listened to the previous show.
Gouged by ominous portentousness, I must admit convulsions of joy and shivering euphoria that I cannot convey with mere words. So I say unto you, oh great podmaster,
another fantastic show under your belt! Now if you can just keep it there, it may keep your chubbie company.
Terrific job, man.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Uhh... yeah.... What Doc said - Xs 2!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I believe Mr. Baker will have the new ep up by 2/27, if not sooner (if he stays sober). 

........and there's some mention of a 'surprise' interview again (Chris won't tell me who it is....), so tune in, gang!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm............

I wonder when a new show will be out? (scratching chin impatiently....)


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I sent my last bit in Monday night, and I'm usually the last link in the chain... unless the GoE guys held out or Chris had some last minute emergency, I would *_think_* we'll see it tomorrow...


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

(I was joking )


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

aaagh crap... I stayed up way too late (it'll be hell gettin' up for work in the morning) and the new HC is posted... and it's way too late to listen to it. Guess I can wait til tomorrow. Glad I bring my MP3 player to work every day.... I wanna hear what Ghostess Deanna sounds like... rrrROWRr... heheh.....


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Hauntcast 5 ~ Son of Hauntcast is available now at www.hauntcast.net, Itunes and Zune featuring Revenant with Theater of the mind and News from beyond, Johnny Thunder with Fright Flicks and horror reviews, The prop guys with Letters to the Garage, Top 10, music, foolishness and an interview with Ghostess Deanna.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

WooHOOOO finally got a voice to go with the Ghostess!! That darlin' lil' southern lilt is HOTT :smilevil:

Hey Deanna, looking forward to seeing you at Ironstock! (or Ahrnstalk, if you prefer )


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh lordy... I even toned down the southern for this..lol My voice sounds funny when it's recorded.. not how it sounds normally. Hehehe.... "ahrnstalk".... that's totally how I say it!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Rev, you haven't lived until you get a birthday phone call from Ghostess! Play your cards right and maybe you too will join this exclusive club. 

Another great show, Chris!!! Kudos to Rev and The Prop Guys too. 

And always wonderful to hear from one of my favorite people - Ghostess!!! You rock, D. :smoking:


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Another great show.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

A birthday phone call? I didn't get a birthday phone call...man. 

Anyway, Episode 5 was fantastic, I think you've got a winning streak going. Enjoyed all the segments especially Theater of the Mind regarding color theory...very insightful, the garage was fun especially listening to them read Doc's question about his neighbor Chuck and the interview with Deanna was great...it really is cool to get a chance to hear some of my favorite haunters. 

Job well done everyone!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

The Theater of the Mind as been my favorite segment from the start. All in all a very good show.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Rev's segment is great. I hope he gets some good interviews and other stuff at Transworld. 
Rev and the Prop guys are stealing the show It was a lot of fun talking to Ghostess. Love that southern drawl.


----------



## TheEvilSquire (Feb 26, 2009)

Excellent show!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

TheEvilSquire said:


> Excellent show!


Tim liked the blue feather girl.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Rrrgh. So far I'm not doing well on the interviews, but I still have one day left. 

I did meet (Hauntcast sponsor) Dean from MonsterGuts there (attending, not vending), and I must say he's a mondo cool dude. Very down to earth, honest, and thinks home haunters are the coolest buncha peoples on earth (glad we didn't talk long enough for him to actually get to know me heheh). If I manage to bust into animatronics this year, I know exactly who I'm getting my stuff from. 

And finally met another HauntForum member too; Mike from DarkShadows! I hope he'll be there tomorrow. I wish I knew what more people looked like from here. Not enough people include themselves in their prop pictures and videos!

For those of you who heard our latest show... the dreaded Emptiness that cursed the Vegas TW Costume/Retail show is clearly NOT in effect here. The place is crazy packed.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I just wrapped up my interview with the Mitchell's. Thanks Lynne and Shawn for taking the time. The show will be out no later than the 24th, maybe earlier if Rev gets me his segments this weekend.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Hauntcast 6 ~ Curse of Hauntcast is available now at www.hauntcast.net featuring G/Host Chris Baker, Revenant with haunt News from Beyond and Theater of the mind, the Props Guys with Letters 2 the Garage, Johnny Thunder with Fright Flicks & Horror Reviews, music, and an interview with haunt gurus Lynne and Shawn Mitchell.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

*Podcast 101*

I realize that not everyone is up on the latest technology and may not know what a podcast is or even how to listen to one. I spent some time today creating a Podcast 101 page on my site to answer many frequently asked questions such as "What is a podcast", "how do I listen", "how do I download a podcast", and "how do I subscribe to a podcast show".
Visit this link to get all your questions answered.
http://www.hauntcast.net/Podcast101.htm


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Hauntcast 6.5 now playing! Featuring Interviews with Nox Arcana & Froggy’s, also Chris Davis and Leonard Pickle at Hauntcon.
This is a readers digest version of HC filled with interviews and call-in from the various Haunter conventions over the last month or 2. 
Episode 7 due out 5/29.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Great show, dude o' mine -

Lots of terrific interviews and informative con reports.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I liked Hauntcast light..It was satisifying without the gas.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

*Hauntcast 7 now playing!*

The Scream Team is back featuring G/Host Chris Baker, Revenant with Theater of the Mind & News from Beyond, Johnny Thunder with Fright Flicks & Horror Reviews, The Prop Guys with Letters 2 the Garage, music, Top 10 ways to tell if you are a home haunter, and special Haunting Guru guests Chris & Jeff Davis from award winning Davis Graveyard.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey I think I am up to 8 secs of fame on the show. Yeah me! Only Dr. Morbius, “Fill me in Mr. Baker”, and sphincter has been mentioned more times than DT but I have time. I am thinking about registering DT as a trademark as Octomom did. Of course I don’t have eight of something. But again, I can always have Plastic surgery.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> Hey I think I am up to 8 secs of fame on the show. Yeah me! Only Dr. Morbius, "Fill me in Mr. Baker", and sphincter has been mentioned more times than DT but I have time. I am thinking about registering DT as a trademark as Octomom did. Of course I don't have eight of something. But again, I can always have Plastic surgery.


Was I mentioned? When? I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> Was I mentioned? When? I have no idea what you're talking about.


Then you are going to have to re-listen to the program. This time pay close attention. Or maybe Chris can play a sirren in the background each time he says your name. Get with the program dr.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> Then you are going to have to re-listen to the program. This time pay close attention. Or maybe Chris can play a sirren in the background each time he says your name. Get with the program dr.


I know..I was just trying to make you feel better, being as how envious I know you are of my greatness.
Woo HOO! I'm number 4!! (You know what I mean...Take 2 asspirin and don't call me in the morning...I'll call you.)


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> I know..I was just trying to make you feel better, being as how envious I know you are of my greatness.
> Woo HOO! I'm number 4!! (You know what I mean...Take 2 asspirin and don't call me in the morning...I'll call you.)


Well it didn't work. I don't mind being behind the Olsen Twins(We all wouldn't mind being behind the Olsen Twins) but Dr. Morbius's name is #1 word spoken on the show, then somone will have to pay.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That was a good laugh fella's...what a couple of fruit cakes! LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Geez. I don't think having Dr. Morbius as my primary care physician would be a good idea.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hauntiholik said:


> Geez. I don't think having Dr. Morbius as my primary care physician would be a good idea.


I don't either...You guys crack me up!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

But you can always ask him why your servos arent functioning properly...
Chris's intro had me laughing..


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

so i just now downloaded this. too good.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Well... a few of you may have noticed that here it's gittin' ta be the last Friday of the month and Hauntcast ain't up yet (at least it's still not at the time of this posting)... Chris is having some internet connectivity issues and is being delayed on the final posting... stay tuned, it won't be long lol...


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Finally, Hauntcast is back and seeking revenge with Theater of the mind, News from beyond, Fright Flicks, Letters to the garage, Top 10 haunt terms, Mad Props for props, and an interview with Brent Ross of DC Cemetery.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

As usual, awesome show!! And thanks for the shout out.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I like it I like it! Listening to again right now.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Hauntcast 9 :: The bride of Hauntcast is loose! Starring the Scream Team: G/host Chris Baker, Revenant, Johnny Thunder, Steve O & Geoff, & ShellHawk. Yes meet our new Scream Team member Shelly who will be bringing you the Charmed Pot segment. Featuring special Haunting Guru guest Dave Bates winner of 2005 Haunt X award for best Yard Haunt.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

We must be doing well with downloads... I tried to get on to check for comments and got a "Bandwidth Exceeded" error lol...


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Loved it,Absolutely loved it!!!!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Revenant said:


> We must be doing well with downloads... I tried to get on to check for comments and got a "Bandwidth Exceeded" error lol...


Wow and I doubled it earlier today when we reached 80% of the allocated usage. I just went in and added more bandwidth. We were at 140%


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

.... I guess thats what happens when you are the best of the best!!!

Hauntcast ROCKS! 

Sincerely, 
President of the Rev Fan Club
Dallas Tx Chapter.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Dixie said:


> .... I guess thats what happens when you are the best of the best!!!
> 
> Hauntcast ROCKS!
> 
> ...


I wanna join thhis club,please please please please please!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey,Rev said they were over with the ming or ning thing, but they were saying otherwise


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Driak, That is because they recorded that segment a month ago before they got the new url.
It's good to see that you pay attention me minion


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

enjoyed the podcast chris! Nice work.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

djchrisb said:


> Driak, That is because they recorded that segment a month ago before they got the new url.
> It's good to see that you pay attention me minion


listened to it about ten times already,its on my mp3 player


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I have only listened to it twice so far....but draik had the long car ride to reno, we'll see how many I get to before the next one. In october It'll probably just be set to loop continuously on my ipod, that and soundtrack from Haunted Mansion, and the rain dance from Tiki Room.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

*Hauntcast 11 has just been released*

Featuring an interview with the real Pumpkin King Tom Nardone of Extreme Pumkins.com, haunt community news, reviews of Halloween 2 and Final Destination, Top 10 women's costumes, and How 2 build a flying Crank Ghost as well as music, mayhem and more!.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

We're exceeded again. Musta been a good one. :jol:


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

gah! Just when I was about to listen, too!
Oh, well...I'm sure y'all will have it up and running soon


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

Chris,
Looks like someone spent all the bandwidth budget at the Foxy Lady (again).


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

We had over 500 downloads in 2 days which sucked up all the bandwidth. Looks like I'm going to have to eliminate visits to the Champagne room at the Foxy Lady out of my budget. Fame has it's price, damn it. 
Joker and I will be working on this today. This thing is going to start costing me $$$. Expect pleas for donations next show.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hmmm, charge more for sponsorship? Excellent episode BTW!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on eating up all of your bandwidth! I know it's frustrating, but it's also a sign that you're show is gaining more and more interested... which is a very good thing.

As the good doctor said, you should start changing your rates as your audience grows. More people = more value for your ad spots.

I recommend that you don't just wait for people to inquire about buying ads, I'd put out some e-mails to some of the bigger vendors, magazines, etc and ask if they'd be interested. I do that here and it works very well. It also gets you in touch with tons of great people who have a passion for the business side of haunting.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Another Great show Chris..


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Hauntcast is back from the grave once again like a good little zombie


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Great show, Chris!! 

Thanks so much to you and, of course the ever-fabulous Revenant for the Darkrose Manor gathering shout-out on 'News from Beyond'!! We really appreciate it!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Aww shucks ma'am... just doin' muh job....

(cue music; mugs perfectly rehearsed 3/4 profile pose against setting sun)


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Awesome show, yet again!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

HauntCast said:


> This thing is going to start costing me $$$. Expect pleas for donations next show.


Do you need me to buy another hoodie and stein?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Johnny Thunder said:


> Do you need me to buy another hoodie and stein?


How much you guys need? We could have a telethon. You know for Johnny's kids.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

I downloaded your show today. Glad I was able too. I didn't see a donate option on your site. Maybe I missed it? Anyway ill be glad to donate whenever possible. Congrats on so many downloads of your hauntcast, just shows how popular you guys are becoming.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Sent ya'll an E Mail. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Will there be a Hauntcast in October? Seems like producing it might cut into you guys Halloween setups?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I believe Chris is getting a new show out next Friday, 10/23.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Have no fear Hauntcast will air 10/23. This will be our magnum opus!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

I'm sooo glad I discovered Hauntcast this year! Funny stuff all around... Keep up the great job as it makes the Haunting Season that much more special!

Congrats on a great podcast to you and your team!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Me too -- really enjoying the show, congratulations and keep 'em coming.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

It's up! Chris posted our Halloween episode. Download it before the bandwidth goes over and crashes the site again


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Someone didn't listen to Hauntcast...Rev had a great segment about fire retardent plastic that could have saved this haunt.

http://www.wkbw.com/news/local/64682097.html


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

See what happens when you don't listen to Hauntcast.
That is a damn shame about that haunt.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Hauntcast 13 :: Black Friday has been served @ www.hauntcast.net . This month we are serving up a smorgasbord of Haunt delicacies featuring an interview with the godfather of home haunting Gary Corb from Hallowed Haunting Grounds.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

Dr Morbius said:


> Someone didn't listen to Hauntcast...Rev had a great segment about fire retardent plastic that could have saved this haunt.
> 
> http://www.wkbw.com/news/local/64682097.html


hahah this is near me. i also saw him at sprirt on the 50% off sale.whch haunt cast is he one with the fire retardent plastic. cuz im going to be doing the plastic thing.

-BYH


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

BYH, 
The info is on Hauntcast 10 about the black plastic.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I got an email from a guy near that haunt... he said the inspector actually had quite a few reservations about the haunt (no backup lighting, cant find way out in dark, no chicken runs, etc)... the plastic/fire code violation was the one inarguable "gotcha" that he could pull the plug with.

We're not flying under the radar like we used to, folks... these things need to be taken under consideration when the haunts get really big.

Hey, why hasn't anyone commented in over a week? That Hallowed Haunting Grounds interview is awesome! Can't wait to hear the second half.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I can't wait for part 2 myself. Another excellent show to everyone! It is nice to know I get my fix once a month. It is a shame about the haunt closure. But I can understand a bit. Once you get to a certain size or volume of people you need to have safety be a priority. But of coarse thats easy for me to say, I don't have a haunt. It must have been painful to have to shut down after so much work.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

I cant wait either. And yes the interview was freaking wicked awesome. On another note I had the city code enforcement come by my house and they made me take some stuff down. And the police came by just after the code guy left. They both were apologetic and were like man I hate to come by your house is freaking great but someone called in a complaint. What sucks is the complaint was for the next door neighbor not my yard but when they made someone mad it brought attention to my yard as well. The complaint was for a dummy hanging by a nuse in a tree.


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

What a great Podcast! Thanks for all the hard work you guys put into it..


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

So whens the next one? After Christmas, I'm sure.


----------



## shadowopal (Aug 9, 2007)

My eardrums are sad . It's been too long without my fix.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

:ninja: I have on good intelligence that the next episode will air tomorrow, 12/26


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Ready, set, download! Revel in Hauntcast 14 :: Happy Horrordays as the Scream Team celebrates Hauntcast's 1 year anniversary. Featuring part 2 of my interview with Gary Corb from the Hallowed Haunting Grounds. Get it while supplies last www.hauntcast.net .


----------



## shadowopal (Aug 9, 2007)

Yea! My earbuds are happy again .


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Listening to the show right now. Another great casting.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

*Hauntcast 15 :: Rebirth of Sick is now playing.*

Hauntcast 15 :: Rebirth of Sick is now playing.
Thrusting Groin first into 2010, the Scream Team satisfies your Haunt cravings with Theater of the Mind, The Charmed Pot, Ask the Doc, Hauntcast Top Ten, Mad Props for Props, Fright Flicks, Music, Mayhem and an interview with Doug Ferguson the creator of the Flying Crank Ghost.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

*New show and new site*

The new site and new show is up! If you subscribe to the show through iTunes etc... you may not be able to download any of the shows because we are using the Wordpress platform now. We are redirecting the feed, but this may take a few days to straighten out. Until then, go to the site www.hauntcast.net and download from there.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Must....get....podcast....fix.....now!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

The redesigned site is kick-ass!!! Kudos to Chris, Guy and Shane, as well as Felix's new logo and background.

Plus, there's even a new show! 

Check it out!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Holy crap that's a nice lookin site! The show....well that's another story.
Great job to all those involved!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Man, Felix's artwork is ASS-stomping! That is just so f***in' cool. We could sell prints or posters of that I bet! We are the IRON MAIDEN of podcasts now baby, WooHOOOOOOOOOO!!! Rock and Rolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll!!!!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Revenant said:


> Man, Felix's artwork is ASS-stomping! That is just so f***in' cool. We could sell prints or posters of that I bet! We are the IRON MAIDEN of podcasts now baby, WooHOOOOOOOOOO!!! Rock and Rolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll!!!!!!


Don't hold back Rev...how do you really feel?

Ok, I MAY have had too much beer.....but I could've SWORN I saw a mic cable snaking out of the grave in front of the skull. Now it's gone. What happened?!
What does it mean????


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Revenant said:


> Man, Felix's artwork is ASS-stomping! That is just so f***in' cool. We could sell prints or posters of that I bet! We are the IRON MAIDEN of podcasts now baby, WooHOOOOOOOOOO!!! Rock and Rolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll!!!!!!


You must make t-shirts with this new logo, it looks excellent!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

New site looks fantastic.

But where is the podcast? Zune is giving me errors. Do I need to resubscribe? If so, what's the correct url? I tried http://feeds.feedburner.com/hauntcast/nIam but Zune tells me it's a valid URL but there's no content for it to download.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Rahnefan said:


> New site looks fantastic.
> 
> But where is the podcast? Zune is giving me errors. Do I need to resubscribe? If so, what's the correct url? I tried http://feeds.feedburner.com/hauntcast/nIam but Zune tells me it's a valid URL but there's no content for it to download.


Chris gave an explanation on the previous page as well as in the beginning of the show if you went to the website to download/listen there.



HauntCast said:


> The new site and new show is up! If you subscribe to the show through iTunes etc... you may not be able to download any of the shows because we are using the Wordpress platform now. We are redirecting the feed, but this may take a few days to straighten out. Until then, go to the site www.hauntcast.net and download from there.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Didn't do either. Thanks Hauntiholic.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

We are going through the transition headaches. Joker is helping with the feed issues. We should have it worked out in a few days.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks. Didn't intend to be a nag; but I didn't look at previous pages of this thread and didn't listen to the podcast online b/c I like to save them for late work nights. So I had no idea there were technical difficulties.


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh, I love the new look too. As soon as you make new swag with it, I'm going shopping!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

The new feed url is http://feeds.feedburner.com/hauntcast/radio for anyone that wants to subscribe. I submitted the new url to iTunes yesterday, so that should be fixed today or tomorrow. All is right with the world.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

I got to have a T-shirt with the new art work!!! It rocks!


----------



## PirateHaunter (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for the updated feed url.

Chris, I seriously need some more Hauntcast swag (especially with the new artwork). Any more upcoming contests??


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

If you want a t-shirt you need to post a comment on Hauntcast under the "Hauntcast T-Shirts" blog heading.

http://hauntcast.net/2010/03/hauntcast-t-shirts/

Chris needs at least 50 people (who would actually PAY for a shirt not just say "I want one") to be interested before he will place a shirt order.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes, you need to actually commit to PAY for a shirt, so I don't lose money on buying a batch. I don't think that will be the case, but I need to know that I have a demand before I buy the supply.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks Chris for getting the show out quick this morning. I was able to listen to show while on the train to Transworld. If I find Terra at the show I will let her listen on my mp3 player, since she was concerned she wouldn't be able to listne until next week.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Just got to listen to the new show ... fantastic! Glad to hear my friend Terra on your show!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

When is the next?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

halloween71 said:


> When is the next?


It will be released today according to the #18 promo.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

The show is the last Friday of the month.

I believe Chris has the new one up. I'm sure he'll swing in here to make the 'official' announcement.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Come and get it me minions!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Another GREAT show ... finally had a chance to listen! BTW ... if you haven't bought one of his t-shirts yet you should ... they look AWESOME! I was showing the love at the NHC on Saturday!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

New one up...GO!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

One newer feature I wanted to remind everyone about is the Blog section. Check it out as our G/Host has posted some cool stuff!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh and new show June 25th!


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

I gotta give props to Chris and his show... freakin' mad!

I subscribed to the show and have been listening to _every _show, back to #1. (good timing too, really gettin' psyched up for the big dance this year) I gotta tell you I think it's a great  production Chris. I have been listening to podcasts for years and this is about the best one I've listened to in production quality. I think you have a great style going, and I really enjoy listening to you. I have gotten a ton of knowledge and tips from listening to the interviews with the gurus, I have learned soooo much. I have been really into halloween for at least 15 yrs and just recently tapped into the home haunt resources avail on the net, esp on this forum and in your podcast!

Keep up the good work, we're out here..... watching.... listening....


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

FreakinFreak said:


> Keep up the good work, we're out here..... watching.... listening....


... still deciding out whether I feel more honored or alarmed by that...

... but seriously; thanks from all of us! :jol:


----------

